# vergilbter Steckbrief



## redflexer (2. November 2001)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, einen Steckbrief im Western-Look zu erstellen, komme aber auf keinen grünen Zweig. Ich habe zunächst versucht, eine selbst erstellte Vorlage einzuscannen, das Ergebnis war aber nicht berauschend. Ich suche einen Weg, zerrissenes und vergilbtes Papier direkt digital zu erstellen. Kennt jemand ein Tutorial?
Außerdem brauche ich noch die Schriftart dieses typischen "Wanted!"-Schriftzuges.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Saesh (2. November 2001)

bitte benutze bei sowas erstmal die suchfunktion:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7209&highlight=papier

für den schritzug kannst du gut "army" benutzen. zu finden unter: http://www.fontz.de


----------



## Shiivva (2. November 2001)

das zerrissene bekommst Du gut mit dem "Kristallisieren" - Filter hin...

hm, ja und das vergilben dürfte ja auch nicht soo schwer sein...
Schau mal hier --> http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_22.shtml


----------



## shiver (3. November 2001)

naja, klingt jetzt vielleicht primitiv aber ich mach das immer mitm scanner..... papier zerknüllen, einscannen, einfärben, bischen mit den dodge und burn tools spielen und schon sieht's nach was aus!


----------



## LuPuZ (3. November 2001)

geh mal hierhin, da haste ein fertiges tut

http://www.matrixvault.com/PW/CC/tutorials/pirate_map.shtml

viel spass


----------

